# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Уважаемый обозреватель учит обману

## SDA

Аналитик Пайпер Джеффри высказал на днях мнение по поводу примерных продаж Snow Leopard в грядущем (первом за 09/10 гг) отчетном квартале Apple. Начиная с завтрашнего дня купертиновцы просто обязаны продать пять миллионов копий. Пять миллионов за три месяца, или примерно по 1.7 миллиона на каждые тридцать дней. Сумма, внушающая страх и уважение, вполне достижима. Особенно если учитывать, что Mac OS X установлена в общей сложности на 40 миллионах компьютеров. Пик продаж, естественно, прогнозируется на их же старт. Далее по нисходящей.

Но в то время как аналитики рынка IT пророчат Apple небывалый успех, обозреватели рассказывают, каким образом можно обмануть Стива и команду. Всем известный Уолт Моссберг вполне четко дал понять, что для инсталляции новой операционной системы на совсем уж устаревшую Tiger (10.4) нет нужды сначала устанавливать Leopard (10.5), которая тоже денег стоит. Snow Leopard (10.6) хоть и заявлена на сайте Apple по цене $29 как апдейт предыдущей версии, является на самом деле полноценной ОС, способной работать хоть с нуля. Зачем платить больше, когда можно меньше? – уверяет Уолт в своей редакторской колонке.

И единственное, что может удержать пользователя от неправомерных действий – это желание соблюсти все требования соглашения EULA (договор между владельцем компьютерной программы и пользователем её копии). Того самого свода условий, который вполне можно обойти, если опираться в частности на российское законодательство.
http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20090826...eopards-spots/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

